# new s3 revealed



## LeeS3 (Mar 24, 2004)

So whats everyones feelings regarding the new S3?

http://www.worldcarfans.com/news.cfm/country/gcf/newsID/2060801.007/audi/new-audi-s3-revealed

& for those who speak German..

http://www.audi.de/audi/de/de2/neuwagen/a3/s3.html

exec summary 5.7s to 60 rear seats & a boot. No mention of DSG.

Personally as I am now running a 3.2 a3 dsg I was looking forward to a new 3.2 tt but now somehow things are different. :roll:


----------



## LeeS3 (Mar 24, 2004)

ohh and sorry but 350nm from 2000 to 5000 rpm.. My chipped s3 managed only 300nm?!?. Also combined mpg has drop to circa 25.


----------



## LeeS3 (Mar 24, 2004)

& 17 inch braking system..


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

wrong forum buddy 8)


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

No thanks, dont like the look of the A3.

Engine is too low @5.7 265bhp vs 6.1 for 200bhp. I'll not be canceling the 3.2 TT.


----------



## Snake Pliskin (Apr 11, 2006)

Been waiting to see official pics of this car for a while and ...

I think it looks great !

& the one thing it "defo" has going for it is the engine !

This is the engine WE ALL wanted for the TT and just look at the performance it is throwing out.

This will be a sublime drive I am sure and has a lot of kit as standard.

This is a car worth "very serious" thought :idea:


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

performance is the same as the V6. :?


----------



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

At least its not red.


----------



## Karcsi (Mar 6, 2003)

It wouldn't be if it was in the TT - I think the TT would be about 100kg lighter with that engine than the S3. Images of what could have been...


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

But the red would be a +tive thing as its clearly the best colour for a sporty car (which the s3 doesnt look i might add - so your comment does have depth). However I'm with Enzo and you'll never move me.


----------



## Snake Pliskin (Apr 11, 2006)

Toshiba said:


> performance is the same as the V6. :?


Yeah I know but it will be more fuel efficient and a lot lighter .. so handling better !

I know the "S3" may be heavier than the TT ... but when this engine is put into the TT ... it will be a super handling rocket !

So ask yourself the question .. why have Audi not offered this powerplant from launch ?


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

its not yet ready at a guess else they feel its not enough for the TT.

Fuels about the same mid 20s.


----------



## LeeS3 (Mar 24, 2004)

How can you say the performance is the same as the 3.2???

And its more than just BHP and 0-60s - just look at the Torque figure.

Also as anyone whos driven the 225 1.8T engine (chipped or otherwise) and a 260 3.2 V6 engine car will know, the power delivery is very, very different.

I must admitted on the styling that the A3/S3 ain't pretty.

As a plus I am sure this engine will make it into the TT.


----------



## LeeS3 (Mar 24, 2004)

sorry didn't see the earlier discussion here...

http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/viewtopic.php?t=67385&postdays=0&postorder=asc&start=0


----------



## Iceman (Jul 3, 2004)

LeeS3 said:


> As a plus I am sure this engine will make it into the TT.


If so it will kill the current 3.2 VR6.

Hans.


----------



## DonaldC (May 7, 2002)

> If so it will kill the current 3.2 VR6.


I agree it would Hans, but I have a sneaky feeling that Audi will release it as a special stripped out version like the mark I QS or possibly at a higher price point than the V6 - maybe even as the S version people are pining for. It could be possible that the V6 might be the cheapest way into a Quatrro TT for a while.

For example,

200BHP TFSI FWD - Â£25k
250BHP V6 Quattro - Â£29k 
270BHP TFSI Quattro - 31k
and something probably above and below these engines.

Gives people a choice and different price entries. You might even find the TFSI Quattro might have magnetic ride as standard and be Â£32k plus. Of course options on all three will put 'your' spec and price up. Remember the 225 mark I was Â£3k more than the 180 with near identical specs. With 70BHP more (Â£5k), bigger alloys (Â£1k), leather interior (Â£0.6k), quattro (Â£1.4k) it is not unreasonable for this car to be priced at Â£32-33k or more if you include magnetic ride. Add Â£2-3k for your spec and you have a Â£35k car which prices a large majority of buyers out.

If this was the case, the V6 would not be killed off, in fact it may appeal to more people than the TFSI Quattro as it would be the cheapest way into a quattro TT until a 2.0TFSI comes out which could be years away.

A little common sense should be added to all the speculation and hearsay.
I repeat from an earlier post of mine - I actually think the 3.2V6 is good value for money compared to the 2.0TFSI AND I also think the 2.0TFSI is a good value alternative for some people who can't afford a higher price point. Compare the prices of the new TT against the price and performance of the new SLK to see what relative value for money is.

I bet you there would be surprise if Audi didn't release a v6 mark II TT? There was certainly a load of people crying for a V6 mark I not that long ago. We should be pleased we have a V6 from the off. 

Cheers
Donald


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

but it is the same as the 3.2 0-60 in 5.7 s3 5.7. looks the same to me.

Still rather have the V6 than that engine. Cant see the V6 going - im sure it will be a V6FSI turbo before long but i dont mind - i can get a new one sept next year and be 300bhp, then chip it to say 350bhp and im :lol:


----------



## Johnnywb (May 31, 2006)

But the A3 is heavier than the TT Tosh. If they put that engine into the TT it would undoubtedly be faster. Just look at the difference between the A3 3.2 and the S3. Audi quote a 0-60 time of 7 secs for the 3.2 and 5.7 for the S3. now if the 3.2 TT can do 0-60 in 5.9, it would surely be logical that an S3 engined TT would do 0-60 in 4.6 seconds. Now not for one second do i reckon it would be able to do that, but you get my point? The A3 is a heavier car.

Personally it wouldn't appeal to me as i'm not a fan of turbo'd cars. I do think it looks good tho.


----------



## der_horst (Apr 29, 2006)

Johnnywb said:


> now if the 3.2 TT can do 0-60 in 5.9, it would surely be logical that an S3 engined TT would do 0-60 in 4.6 seconds.


are you sure the 135 kilos difference are enough for that? the magic 4 in front of it would look great though 

imo the interesting discussions will start once the 302hp V6 is available as we then have a real weight/performance/handling trade-off between that one and the light 2.0l S3 engine.


----------



## Johnnywb (May 31, 2006)

No i don't think that a TT with that engine would do the 0-60 run in 4.6 s, all i was pointing out was that the A3 is heavier that the TT as can be shown partly by the difference in 0-60 times for the 3.2. A TT that could do 0-60 in 4.6 secs would be fun tho!


----------



## Nick225TT (Oct 13, 2004)

The engine should be good for low fives to 60, if the V6 can manage it in 5.7 seconds. Chipped it will be amazing :!: 

Then you might see a 4 point something at the traffic lights.

Give the Scooby boys something to think about.


----------



## mark88 (May 7, 2006)

I own a current A3 S-line Quattro and have had my name down on the S3 list for a while.

The fact is, Audi have changed so so little with the S3, you can barely tell the difference between it and an S-Line model

All they've done is changed the bumpers, everything else remains the same. Lazy lazy lazy. If you get the pic of the S3, and paint over the bumpers in photoshop it's basically a standard A3 with the exception of the chrome grille and mirror caps.

LAZY LAZY LAZY audi. It's gonna be really hard justifying the paying the extra for this car when it looks basically the same as my current one. I bet if I got the same color the neighbours wouldn't even notice the difference.


----------



## Necroscope (Apr 9, 2006)

> I own a current A3 S-line Quattro and have had my name down on the S3 list for a while.
> 
> The fact is, Audi have changed so so little with the S3, you can barely tell the difference between it and an S-Line model
> 
> ...


Couldnt agree more, my brother has an old S3, you know its something special by the way its lowered and has flared arches. Damn Bas***ds done good with the engine though. :evil:


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

mark88 said:


> I own a current A3 S-line Quattro and have had my name down on the S3 list for a while.
> 
> The fact is, Audi have changed so so little with the S3, you can barely tell the difference between it and an S-Line model
> 
> ...


Might be an idea to cancel else just get the 1.6 and put the sporty bumbers on. Go for the MKII TT else new A5.


----------



## Snake Pliskin (Apr 11, 2006)

Looks to one side, I think the awesome engine in the S3 is one of the main things the car has going for it.

The S3 has always been a subtle affair though .. for those who want the power, speed and Audi quality .. but without the in-yeh-face looks of say an Astra VXR, Scooby or whatever !

I really think this will be a great car and as Audi are pi**ing us around with the Options list dealying build on the TT, the S3 is worth serious consideration.

Handy having "usable" back seats too .. and it will still be a fairly rare car !


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

hear what your saying but it look like every other A3 so its a common sight on the roads. Think audi have made a mistake with this car. cant see it selling in numbers at all.


----------



## Snake Pliskin (Apr 11, 2006)

Toshiba said:


> hear what your saying but it look like every other A3 so its a common sight on the roads. Think audi have made a mistake with this car. cant see it selling in numbers at all.


The other thing of course is they are gonna have to keep the "S" toned down, to leave space if they do make an RS3 ... i bet that will look the business.

And if you compare the S4 to the RS4, they are very different visually and I guess this would fit with how the S3 looks in the A3 range.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

I dont believe any of this RS talk for either the TT or the A3. Im sure the TT will get an S model but thats it.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Well it's far better looking than the TT. Apart from the revolting vulgar grill that will probably black out nicely. The interior is nice and the new engine should rev nicely.

Only downside is that it will probably still handle like an Audi. :wink:


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Give over its worse looking that the skoda octavia.

Two vents in the center of the dash is better than the new TTs for sure.


----------

